# Family reunion (spouse) visa for blue card holder



## trehancheshta

Dear Forum members

My husband recently got his blue card in Germany, I would like to apply for a family reunion visa from Hyderabad (India), I have been advised it takes up to 12 weeks and I need to submit A1 certification along with the documents. I would like to find out if I need to get my documents attested by VFS before applying for the Visa? If it is not required would it speed up the process if I did get my marriage and matriculation certificate attested?

Any inputs would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## g_n_a

I don't understand why anyone must get anything attested by the VFS.

VFS is merely the front office of the German consulate that handles visa applications. They don't attest anything.

You will need to get your marriage certificate apostilled though, if you want to submit it to the VFS as proof of your marriage. Depending on where your marriage certificate was issued, this can take a few weeks to a few months.


----------



## trehancheshta

Dear Member

Thank you for your for your response. I spoke to VFS and they do attest these documents for a fee. Could you please advise what you mean by apostilled? and how or where i could get more information on this?


----------



## g_n_a

trehancheshta said:


> Dear Member
> 
> Thank you for your for your response. I spoke to VFS and they do attest these documents for a fee. Could you please advise what you mean by apostilled? and how or where i could get more information on this?



Basically, it is a leaglization and verificaion of the document, followed by an apostille stamp put on it. 

If your documents are apostilled, they don't need to be attested by the VFS; In fact, the VFS follows the same procedure that is required for the apostille.

Welcome to VFS Global Document Attestation, Document Attestation, Approved by The Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India


----------



## trehancheshta

Dear G_N_A This helps. thank you for your time.


----------



## ALKB

trehancheshta said:


> Dear Forum members
> 
> My husband recently got his blue card in Germany, I would like to apply for a family reunion visa from Hyderabad (India), I have been advised it takes up to 12 weeks and I need to submit A1 certification along with the documents. I would like to find out if I need to get my documents attested by VFS before applying for the Visa? If it is not required would it speed up the process if I did get my marriage and matriculation certificate attested?
> 
> Any inputs would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance


If you are a BlueCard holder, your spouse should not be required to show German language skills.


----------



## trehancheshta

Thank you.


----------



## *Sunshine*

trehancheshta said:


> I spoke to VFS and they do attest these documents for a fee. Could you please advise what you mean by apostilled? and how or where i could get more information on this?


Don't waste your money. Indian documents are not considered reliable by the German government and they don't recognize the Apostille for immigration purposes, but rather send a lawyer to verify the documents (Vertrauensanwalt).


----------



## trehancheshta

Dear expert

Could you please advise how i could answer the question about duration of my stay in Germany? I intended to stay in Germany for as long as my spouse is there is it ok to give the duration in just month and year format and is it ok if i just mention to up to month as per the validity of his visa, i was worried as it may appear to be a long stay does that count as a con on my application that i want to stay in Germany for more than a couple of years?

Regards


----------



## sandeepkhaira

trehancheshta said:


> Dear expert
> 
> Could you please advise how i could answer the question about duration of my stay in Germany? I intended to stay in Germany for as long as my spouse is there is it ok to give the duration in just month and year format and is it ok if i just mention to up to month as per the validity of his visa, i was worried as it may appear to be a long stay does that count as a con on my application that i want to stay in Germany for more than a couple of years?
> 
> Regards


Mention the date until your husband's visa is valid, thats perfectly fine!


----------

